# Runescape on Firefox Problem



## Samuel Seregon (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everybody, 
Well, I play a game called Runescape and I have the Firefox browser and when I click on the "Play Runescape Existing User" it doesn't do anything. I don't have problems on any other sites. Thanks.

System
eMachines T6542
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ processor 2.20 Ghz 32 bit
Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit
1 gig DDR2


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi -- welcome to TSG.

Runescape uses Sun Java Technology, have you tried updating it?


----------



## Warlord Jimmy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Samuel,

If you have a firewall make sure it isn't blocking RuneScape. This is quite a common problem...

PS. If you get it working you can add my charactor on the game, J1mmy91... i don't know how long you been playing but im sure i will be able to help you


----------



## Warlord Jimmy (Jul 10, 2007)

One more thing, try playing RuneScape on Internet Explorer... See what happens. (if you havn't already tried)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Samuel Seregon said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Well, I play a game called Runescape and I have the Firefox browser and when I click on the "Play Runescape Existing User" it doesn't do anything. I don't have problems on any other sites. Thanks.
> 
> System
> ...


First time I went there, it took a loooonnnggg time to load. It crashed out (naughty close button ) and then the next day it loaded up.

Try using Windows Key+R to refresh the page.

BTW, I got bored with RS quickly.. Now I';m playing Hero OnLine... pretty decent


----------



## RALMAR (Jul 7, 2007)

Why play Runescape......:down: 
WHEN YOU CAN PLAY :up: !!!!OBLIVION!!!!:up: WOOT.

Anyways like some one else said runescape gets extremely boring trust me.


----------



## Cstrikedish (Jan 25, 2007)

Use IE7 that required by many sites I need to visit.
Wow, recommend a great online game to you. Battle for the Allspark . Do you watch the movie of Transformers? You choose robot and name him. Fight with other one!


----------



## Warlord Jimmy (Jul 10, 2007)

RALMAR said:


> Why play Runescape......:down:
> WHEN YOU CAN PLAY :up: !!!!OBLIVION!!!!:up: WOOT.
> 
> Anyways like some one else said runescape gets extremely boring trust me.


Oblivion is a great game. But like all other offline games and most online games, it ends. It comes to a point when you can't do anything you havnt already done. RuneScape however, may not be the most exciting game (and for some people, they just don't like it at all), but it never ends. It is always being updated and improved and players always feel a sense of achievement when they get their levels up... I could go on all day... but i won't.


----------

